# October Photo Contest-Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite(s) from our members Fall Follies photos. Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Special thanks to the following members who submitted photos that were ineligible due being a previous month winner or insufficient post count: Joanne & Asia, Otis-Agnes, GoldenRetrieverForever, and swishywagga for the amusing video. We loved seeing all the pictures!

*1: Rob's GRs*









*2: Atis









3: BriGuy









4: Wendy427









5: Megora









6: jennretz 









7: 3Pebs3









8: rooroch 









9: G-bear









10: Panama Rob









11:ceegee









12: lexie_bushey









13: Piper_the_goldenpuppy









14: 3 goldens









15: Ivyacres









16: Dee's Gidget









17: LynnC









18: smp









19: aesthetic









20: Sandy22









21: 4goldengirls









22: grins88









23: Amystelter









24: Wicky








*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open and will close on *10-30-2016* at *06:42 PM*. So many good pics.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love all the pictures. Some very hard choices.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your votes, look through all the Great entries and make your selections. 

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you'd like.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote, pick all your favorites! They're all so good..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

24 Votes in..........

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections, it's multiple choice and you can vote for as many photos as you'd like. 

Last day to vote is *Sunday, 10-30-2016 at 06:42 PM*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> 24 Votes in..........
> 
> If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections, it's multiple choice and you can vote for as many photos as you'd like.
> 
> Last day to vote is *Sunday, 10-30-2016 at 06:42 PM*


very hard choices to make, I keep looking at the pics, I love them all!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've voted, well done everyone, all the photos are great!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

30 votes in...........

Voting ends *Sunday October 30th at 6:42 pm ET. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 34 votes in............

Today and tomorrow are the last two days to cast your votes.
Look through the entries, it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures you want.

*Voting ends Sunday 10-30 @ 6:42 pm ET *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Only 34 votes in............
> 
> Today and tomorrow are the last two days to cast your votes.
> Look through the entries, it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures you want.
> ...


There's just a little more than a day to vote for your favorites. There's so many good pics, choose all your favorites!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 36 Votes in...........

*TODAY* is the last day to cast your votes. 

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections.
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you want. 

*Voting closes tonight at 6:42 PM ET. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*36 people have voted, today is the last day to get yours in!
Voting ends Sunday 10-30 @ 6:42 pm ET *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> *36 people have voted, today is the last day to get yours in!
> Voting ends Sunday 10-30 @ 6:42 pm ET *


less than 5 hours left to vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats BriGuy your photo won! 
It was a close contest again this month. Thanks to everyone who submitted a pic.


----------

